# Severe Pain In 2ww



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Dear Peter,

Sorry to bother you, as I am in a bit of a state.
In week 2 of 2ww having had IVF.
Woke up last night with a severe pain in lower 
region. Was nothing like a AF pain or any pain I have
ever experienced. It lasted for about 5 minutes then went away. Absolutely fine today.
I am in a bit of a state as I can't help feeling it it now over for me. This is a stupid question but could that be the womb rejecting the embryo?

I would appreciate any help on this matter.
Again sorry to bother you as I know you are a very busy
man.

Thank you
Gail


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

GAIL M said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> Sorry to bother you, as I am in a bit of a state.
> In week 2 of 2ww having had IVF.
> ...


It is very unlikely that this pain had anything to do with your embryos. If you get more pain or a high tempertaure or both go straight back to your GP or clinic. Otherwise try not to worry!

Peter


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Thank you for your reply.

Good luck in Canada ^thumbsup^

Best wishes
Gail xxx


----------

